# Custom Pick Up Shoes???



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone here make their own pick up shoes or know where I could get some odd ball ones made up?
Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

odd? in what sense? exactly what do you need?


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

I need a set of shoes for the Marchon Sky Fighters Chassis. I ordered a set of Marchon pick up shoes thinking they would all be the same, however the ones on these chassis are smaller than the others.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you can post pictures with a measuring device next to the sample, you will get better information. I have never tried to make shoes, but others have.


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great idea! I'll get my camera charged up and see what I can come up with.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Dak, I have made my own custom shoes for custom slot cars that I have built. But the custom shoes are/have always been modifications of existing shoes. With the addition of copper bits and pieces of old used shoes cut up to fit the bill. You might want to try altering an existing shoe from another brand, like some guys have done with the AW Super III's, since parts are not available for them. Just a thought. pig


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cut your own?someone cut these,but they work very,very good and are very quiet!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you have any Photos of Marchon Sky Fighters Chassis shoes?

KEEP EXISTING OLD WORN OUT SHOES

Can you patch/soldier old shoes?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

cwbam said:


> Do you have any Photos of Marchon Sky Fighters Chassis shoes?
> 
> KEEP EXISTING OLD WORN OUT SHOES
> 
> Can you patch/soldier old shoes?


Yes, you can resurface old shoes with (I recommend) silver solder. Make sure you have the surface clean on the top and bottom of the shoe and use a good non-corroding flux. Fill the groove and hole up and sand to an even surface. They do wear faster since the solder material is softer, but it does work well. Use lotsa flux and lotsa heat and as little solder as possible.

-Paul


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all the suggestions. I modified some pickup shoes to get them to fit and now I have a 100% working Marchon Sky Fighter set. Only bad thing is that the kids hate it because they find it too hard to keep the planes on the track (I have to admit, I have a hard time also). So it's back in the box for now.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dak, consider using some nice dot magnets from Radio Shack to glue to the bottom of those chassis and make em stick. use JB weld to glue em on


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

This may be too far off base, but inside the orange plugs for the AFX controllers are two strips of metal that could be customized. They are the correct length and thickness. They have a wire soldered to them. 

Old Blue


----------

